# Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion for Combo/Acne Prone Skin



## KnowHow (May 7, 2008)

I heard some people say it is not recommended to use it on your face, but it is the only moisturizer that calms my skin down. Maybe because of Macademia Nut oil in it. But I am afraid it will make my acne worse. I break out almost every day and it is hard to tell if this lotion adds more to my problem. Does anyone here with acne use this Moisturizing Lotion successfully?


----------



## akathegnat (May 7, 2008)

I use the one with the SPF in it soemtimes. I break out from lots of things too. It will happen the next day if something makes me breakout.

Buy Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer, SPF 15, Fragrance Free Online at drugstore.com

I also have to give HUGE raves for this sunblock for a moisturizing lotion. I use it everyday, and have had no break outs and it's light.

Faces Oil Free Sunblock | Hawaiian Tropic | Beauty &amp; Spa | Walgreens


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

macadamia oil has nourishing and soothing properties so i'd say it's good for an acne prone skin, and if that product gives you good results, you should keep it.

also check out our review center, you'll find reviews on the different cetaphil moisturizers




.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 8, 2008)

I have been using the generic brand of cetaphil which has the exact same ingrediants, and i find that it makes my face really oily...Its the only thing I added recently to my regimin so I think thats whats causing it. I also heard that with the new cetaphil packaging, the ingrediants changed a little bit so its not the same anymore and has been breaking some people out.

I am still looking for a good moisturizer for my acne...I'm going to try jojoba oil that everyone is talking about


----------

